# New Upgrade : 10C0



## Jasen

Last night I was fooling around and I discovered that my R15 did another upgrade to 10C0


----------



## Malibu13

Do you have an R15-300 or 500? If it's the 300, could be the sister update for 10B8.


----------



## mkmhr

Is your reciever manufactured by Humax or Phillips? You can tell by checking behind the flip down door on the right side. There will be a manufacturer number (mfr) and it will either say 500 or 300.


----------



## Halo

I can verify. I just forced the download and received 10C0.

So far I've only done a little testing. In that short time I haven't noticed any differences from 10B8.

***The "Do You Want To Delete This Recording" bug which is triggered with the 'jump back' button on a recently finished recording has *NOT* yet been fixed.

***The 'jump back' button still has inconsistent effects. Usually it jumps back 6 seconds, sometimes as little as 2, and sometimes it jumps back 6 seconds- plays a second or 2 of video-then jumps forward 2 seconds. That bug has *NOT* yet been fixed.

One thing I noticed was the audio response on a channel change _seemed_ faster. This may be just due to the fresh reset, so take this one with a grain of salt.

I haven't yet checked the "change channels in 5 minutes" bug or some other stuff I'm forgetting. I'm interested to find out what issues this update addressed.

Kinda funny all you folks going crazy with the 0-2-4-6-8 resets the last 3 weeks trying to get 10B8. Since I don't see any flashy new features it's probably a good idea to wait and let the update come on its own.


----------



## Halo

I have the R15-500


----------



## Malibu13

Halo said:


> Kinda funny all you folks going crazy with the 0-2-4-6-8 resets the last 3 weeks trying to get 10B8. Since I don't see any flashy new features it's probably a good idea to wait and let the update come on its own.


Kinda my thoughts exactly. I have an opinion that the 02468 forced download, may be triggering issues with some units. IMHO


----------



## mkmhr

I'm just surprised of another release just 2 days after what was supposed to be one of the last updates for a while, or as Chase had said, "the bugs are fixed".


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I'm checking into this one.

Earl


----------



## mkmhr

Sounds Fishy? Anyone else smell fish?:hurah:


----------



## Wolffpack

Confirmed, 10C0 on my R15-500. Doesn't seem to address the SL First Run issue as it fired right up and started recording a Modern Marvels from 2005.


----------



## Thunder7

Interesting...awaiting more info on what this upgrade was for so soon.


----------



## Halo

mkmhr said:


> Sounds Fishy? Anyone else smell fish?:hurah:


Clean out your fridge.

The original poster got the update and I confirmed it.


----------



## d0ug

What area are you guys in that got this update? Im in Tampa, FL and just tried to 02468 the update and im still getting 10B8


----------



## sandi916

Does this mean that on the E. Coast we will get it by next week?


----------



## mkmhr

I can tell you it has not reached the midwest.


----------



## mkmhr

Nor D*:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jasen

mine is R15 -500


----------



## d0ug

sandi916 said:


> Does this mean that on the E. Coast we will get it by next week?


Probably in nearly a month if this release is anything like the last.


----------



## mhking

And those of us with R15-300s still haven't received a damn thing.


----------



## JAWheat411

mhking said:


> And those of us with R15-300s still haven't received a damn thing.


I have to agree with that comment. Kind of rude I know, but it is true.


----------



## Gary Toma

Got the download here yesterday, after a forced 02468. Geographically - I'm in San Diego, CA. The Bad (or Good) news --- I haven't seen anything that appears changed as the result of this OS upgrade.


----------



## ghstbstr

mhking said:


> And those of us with R15-300s still haven't received a damn thing.


I will let my signature speak for itself.


----------



## dodge boy

mhking said:


> And those of us with R15-300s still haven't received a damn thing.


they will probably work this update into the one the 500's got to make it 1 update. If this hurried update is to fix problems to keep the box from melting down be glad you didn't get the update. Sometimes you get what you ask for only to realize you were better off before you got it.


----------



## qwerty

Earl Bonovich said:


> I'm checking into this one.
> 
> Earl


Any spec's on what this version addressed yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Nope..... I haven't gotten any details on it.


----------



## qwerty

Earl Bonovich said:


> Nope..... I haven't gotten any details on it.


Now that's not being a very good shill! :jump3:


----------



## Earl Bonovich




----------



## syphix

Earl: is there ANY word on when R15-300's will get ANY upgrade?? We're sitting here patiently reading all these posts, hoping for better stability and the 30-second slip....and now the R15-500's are getting even MORE improvements (perhaps) with this 10C0 "upgrade"...jeepers...I'm a patient man, but I'm considering throwing in the towel and getting an R10...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Well... Yes and No.

Yes... there is an update for the Philips.. but I don't have an exact date.
All I have been told is soon...

(I still don't know about the 10C0)

Don't throw the towel in just yet. The next 6-8 weeks should be intresting for the R15


----------



## carl6

Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't throw the towel in just yet. The next 6-8 weeks should be intresting for the R15


Now there is a nice wide window.

I would expect that their software team is currently working on what we will see 6 to 8 weeks from now. I would expect that probably most of it is pretty solid and in testing.

As to the Humax/Phillips / 10B8 etc., with 10C0 suddenly appearing (and perhaps with a significant fix on the FR/RR issue), maybe they are holding the Phillips upgrade until they can go to the next step, so that it would actually skip a step along the way compared to the Humax. I can think of several reasons why that might be a good approach from D* perspective, although it certainly is frustrating for the few dedicated -300 owners that frequent this forum.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich

The 6-8 window was not in reference to the Philips code being released.

The 6-8 window was in reference to new things to come for the R15 as a whole.


----------



## Armando

I'm still scared to do a SL. Maybe in 6-8 weeks. Had a R15-300 installed today w/103A. After the tech finished.KLUNK! He had another one and is working fine. Earl. Tonites Cubs vs Giants for your R10


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Sorry....

Even my turned off depleated R10 isn't worth the Cubs...

White Sox all the way again..


----------



## Armando

OH. White Sox are good. I should of explained more on Klunk! installer dropped it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Armando said:


> OH. White Sox are good. I should of explained more on Klunk! installer dropped it.


Ahhhh........ big difference.... I thought it was a hard drive crash.

Here's to hoping Bonds gets his home runs against the Cubs
(Since it was the Cubs that gave up the home runs for McGuire (sp?) )


----------



## ad301

Earl Bonovich said:


> The 6-8 window was not in reference to the Philips code being released.
> 
> The 6-8 window was in reference to new things to come for the R15 as a whole.


Earl, have you gotten ANY indication whatsoever that there will be any changes made to the Find function?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ad301 said:


> Earl, have you gotten ANY indication whatsoever that there will be any changes made to the Find function?


I haven't gotten any idication to what is included in the upcomming releases.. 

All I know is that they are comming..


----------



## waughoo

As a patient owner of an R15-300 i'm hoping the updates come soon. I'm looking forward to fixes for the FF and addition of the 30 sec. slip. It's difficult to explain to the kids why we have to "enjoy" the R15 idiosyncrasies while DirecTV works out the bugs. I'm fighting the urge to pull to R10 out of the basement since I get to hear how wonderful Tivo is from them everyday. Let's hope that DTV gets this thing stable and starts adding the cool stuff soon. Thanks for the updates on the R15-300.


----------



## ApK

Why DON'T you use the R10 until the R15 gets updated?
Is there actually something you like better about the R15?


----------



## waughoo

One thing I like better about the R15 is the 90 minute live buffer vs. the 30 minute buffer on the R10. When the hard drive crashed on the R10 in my living room the R15 seemed like a good replacement. I've been with DTV for 10 years and thought i'd give their new DVR a shot. I haven't seen the freeze up issues or other problems that people have reported with the R15, so I can live with the FF and SL issues for now.


----------



## cobaltblue

Does anyone know when this new 10C0 update will be available to all(Earl maybe)??? You really can't get anymore east then I am here, unless your in a boat. Which probably means I'm the last to get the latest update anyway. I was wondering what fixes the 10C0 update addresses.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Honestly... I don't know anything about the plans for this version....
All I know for certain is that the "10B0" update for the Philips is next on the block. (No exact date though for that either... just "soon")


----------



## Clint Lamor

No one really knows right now. It's sort of a mystery release to everyone. Ask Wolfpack he seems to have the inside on getting new releases. :lol:


----------



## ISWIZ

Let's all FEDEX our boxes to Wolffpack for upgrade of the SL problem 

He can press buttons all day and night until we all have it.!rolling


----------



## Wolffpack

ISWIZ said:


> Let's all FEDEX our boxes to Wolffpack for upgrade of the SL problem
> 
> He can press buttons all day and night until we all have it.!rolling


Bring it on. I'm setting up my benches as we speak. :lol:


----------



## dodge boy

anyone tried something not really noticeable like usb functionality or RF antenna capability with 10c0?

Also I noticed in my showcases tab it recorded the DVR plus thing on channel 1000 I'm still on 10b8.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dodge boy said:


> anyone tried something not really noticeable like usb functionality or RF antenna capability with 10c0?
> 
> Also I noticed in my showcases tab it recorded the DVR plus thing on channel 1000 I'm still on 10b8.


Can you give me some more details on it?

What do you see in the Showcase (what does it list)?


----------



## jamieh1

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can you give me some more details on it?
> 
> What do you see in the Showcase (what does it list)?


Yea just checked my showcase and it has the DVR video.

Title - Welcome to Directv Plus Expires 05/17

When the video comes on its like any other recording it shows the banner and same info. 
One thing new is the channel is coming from is Ch 1020 DVRV

However if you try to type in 1020 it will not let you go to the channel.


----------



## jamieh1

I just check the channels list and there is a channel 1024 DVRV description is 
No App VOD Channel

There is no video.

This is one thing I dont like about the R15, when a new channel comes on line it does not get added to the favorites like on the earlier recievers, Most folks keep there reciever on favorites to take out the unsub. channels, Like me .
When a new channel is added they will not know about it unless they read the forums.


----------



## Wolffpack

No DVR Showcase on mine with 10C0.


----------



## jamieh1

Wolffpack said:


> No DVR Showcase on mine with 10C0.


I have 10B8 as of 5/3

I dont have 10c0 and I do have the showcase.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

jamielee said:


> I just check the channels list and there is a channel 1024 DVRV description is
> No App VOD Channel
> 
> There is no video.
> 
> This is one thing I dont like about the R15, when a new channel comes on line it does not get added to the favorites like on the earlier recievers, Most folks keep there reciever on favorites to take out the unsub. channels, Like me .
> When a new channel is added they will not know about it unless they read the forums.


It is possible that it is "designed" that way. A specifica channel that is not intended for normal daily usage, may not add to the favorites.

(Instead of ALWAYS adding to the favorites, like the Sunday Ticket, MLB, ect... packages)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

For those of you that got the content...
How long was it? Where there any problems with it?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

jamielee said:


> When a new channel is added they will not know about it unless they read the forums.


Speaking of new channels. My wife just found a 24/7 baby/toddler channel. How long has that been there? On the way to work I was listening to the radio and they said that the new channel would cost $10??? I don't remember telling D* that they could charge me $10 more a month? I'm all for getting new channels, but I don't want them to be added and charged more if I don't want them. Is this a trial or is this part of the total choice plus?


----------



## speedy4022

Earl Bonovich said:
 

> For those of you that got the content...
> How long was it? Where there any problems with it?


the showcase video as others have mentioned is listed as welcome to directv plus and is 8 mins long and I had no problems during playback however it is the same thing that is shown on ch.1000.


----------



## jamieh1

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Speaking of new channels. My wife just found a 24/7 baby/toddler channel. How long has that been there? On the way to work I was listening to the radio and they said that the new channel would cost $10??? I don't remember telling D* that they could charge me $10 more a month? I'm all for getting new channels, but I don't want them to be added and charged more if I don't want them. Is this a trial or is this part of the total choice plus?


The channel was added Wed 5/10 its on free for the rest of May on ch 293


----------



## dodge boy

Earl Bonovich said:


> For those of you that got the content...
> How long was it? Where there any problems with it?


I looked at it this morning before work... it is 1 "loop" of what is "looped" on channel 1000. No problems with it at all....... Maybe On Deand is going to start soon? maybe 10c0 addresses something in it..... I don't have 10c0 just 10b8. Anyone with 10c0 try usb ports or anything? Just another question, When the USB's are activated, will we be able to get an external hard drive (Blank) and plug it in to the USB and have the R15 detect it and use it for extra storage?


----------



## qwerty

dodge boy said:


> When the USB's are activated, will we be able to get an external hard drive (Blank) and plug it in to the USB and have the R15 detect it and use it for extra storage?


Without somehow paying D* a fee for it? I seriously dout it. I suspect it will be some proprietary drive you have to buy from them...at reasonable prices.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

jamielee said:


> The channel was added Wed 5/10 its on free for the rest of May on ch 293


Thanks, so does that go to total choice premium only, after the end of May?


----------



## Armando

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Thanks, so does that go to total choice premium only, after the end of May?


its a A La Carte channel only after May


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Armando said:


> its a A La Carte channel only after May


Thanks, so no matter what package you have, you'll still have to pay extra for it.


----------



## dodge boy

qwerty said:


> Without somehow paying D* a fee for it? I seriously dout it. I suspect it will be some proprietary drive you have to buy from them...at reasonable prices.


Uh, don't you mean lease? and that would suck, I bet you wouldn't be able to use them on anything other that the IRD that recorded to it (mated to access card).


----------



## Armando

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Thanks, so no matter what package you have, you'll still have to pay extra for it.


Yes


----------



## Bobman

All someone has to do is force an update every evening and eventually they will get a newer update or beta update. Peoples boxes locked up at the right time or they force the update every night.


----------



## morgantown

Anyone tried the USB ports with 10C0? Just curious...


----------



## mkmhr

I am looking for the Reciever ID or RID number listed usually below a barcode behind the flip down door. Starts with zeros...


----------



## Wolffpack

morgantown said:


> Anyone tried the USB ports with 10C0? Just curious...


Tried it just now, very quick. I have an external USB drive I haul around for backups. Plugged it into the front USB port under 10C0 and the "ready/activity" light went off as soon as I plugged it in. Unplug the USB cable and the "ready/activity" light comes back on.

Needs more testing.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> Tried it just now, very quick. I have an external USB drive I haul around for backups. Plugged it into the front USB port under 10C0 and the "ready/activity" light went off as soon as I plugged it in. Unplug the USB cable and the "ready/activity" light comes back on.
> 
> Needs more testing.


Do you have a USB Network adapter?


----------



## Wolffpack

Clint Lamor said:


> Do you have a USB Network adapter?


Yea. I'm going to pull one of my FA120s from a DTivo and see if any lights come on when I plug that in. Just don't have much spare time right now.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> Yea. I'm going to pull one of my FA120s from a DTivo and see if any lights come on when I plug that in. Just don't have much spare time right now.


No rush, seeing as you where lucky enough to get the new version figured I would ask. I know VERY well what little spare time is lately.


----------



## Wolffpack

During lunch today I tried the FA120 network adapter, front and back, before and after resets. Absolutely no activity on the adapter. I also tried an external USB drive with a 160GB drive in it. No activity on that drive. Not even a slight blink that the R15 saw it. I even tried a DA/R and still no activity. I'm confident the USB ports are still turned off with 10C0.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Wolffpack said:


> During lunch today I tried the FA120 network adapter, front and back, before and after resets. Absolutely no activity on the adapter. I also tried an external USB drive with a 160GB drive in it. No activity on that drive. Not even a slight blink that the R15 saw it. I even tried a DA/R and still no activity. I'm confident the USB ports are still turned off with 10C0.


USB Keyboard? Would be good for searchs and such.


----------



## morgantown

Wolffpack said:


> During lunch today I tried the FA120 network adapter, front and back, before and after resets. Absolutely no activity on the adapter. I also tried an external USB drive with a 160GB drive in it. No activity on that drive. Not even a slight blink that the R15 saw it. I even tried a DA/R and still no activity. I'm confident the USB ports are still turned off with 10C0.


Thanks for the input. A very odd poster over at TCF claiming to be "in the loop" and working for DTV thought that 10C0 could enable the ports. I knew better, but thought I'd at least ask over here.

The fact that he/she was even posting info on the 10C0 at TCF was enough for me to discount it out of hand. Sorry for the white elephant chase...


----------



## Wolffpack

morgantown said:


> Thanks for the input. A very odd poster over at TCF claiming to be "in the loop" and working for DTV thought that 10C0 could enable the ports. I knew better, but thought I'd at least ask over here.
> 
> The fact that he/she was even posting info on the 10C0 at TCF was enough for me to discount it out of hand. Sorry for the white elephant chase...


Hey it could be. I just saw no hint of any activity while plugging the units in nor during resets.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

morgantown said:


> Thanks for the input. A very odd poster over at TCF claiming to be "in the loop" and working for DTV thought that 10C0 could enable the ports. I knew better, but thought I'd at least ask over here.
> 
> The fact that he/she was even posting info on the 10C0 at TCF was enough for me to discount it out of hand. Sorry for the white elephant chase...


I have been following that thread, but kept my voice out of it.
The DTV people have also been watching it.... basically... Some if it correct, but a lot of is not....

And probably in the next couple months, most of what he/she has posted will be proven wrong...

But hey... most people would say the same about me.


----------



## morgantown

Earl Bonovich said:


> And probably in the next couple months, most of what he/she has posted will be proven wrong...
> 
> But hey... most people would say the same about me.


hehe. But, at least we do _respect_ you Earl. At least I didn't link to it, that could have just created a whole bunch of talk with zero outcome.

No "summary" of 10C0 that DTV is willing to be "published" as of yet (i.e., what it is supposed to do/not do)? I guess that is a rhetorical question in the sense that if they had -- you would have already shared...

I understand they do need to "control" expectations to a degree for obvious reasons. But it sure would be nice to have an understanding of what they thought was already fixed, and what they aggressively were working on.

A guy can dream...


----------



## qwerty

morgantown said:


> I understand they do need to "control" expectations to a degree for obvious reasons.


They've excelled at that up to this point.


----------



## klwillis

I just got the 10C0 upgrade via the 02468 forced update.

Northern California area.

Not sure what it does though.


----------



## mkmhr

When Monday comes I should have some answers, people have the weekends off I guess, wish I was that lucky. I just want answers!!!!
I honestly think it has to do with the caller id logging issue, not just that but for sure part of it. There just has not been someone experiencing that issue who has yet received this version....


----------



## mkmhr

Unless someone can provide a screenshot of this version on their screen I would say this has been a fun run in the 10C0 post


----------



## Clint Lamor

mkmhr said:


> Unless someone can provide a screenshot of this version on their screen I would say this has been a fun run in the 10C0 post


By this you mean?


----------



## gvaughn

Clint Lamor said:


> By this you mean?


I think he means he doesn't believe it's a true software version - that people are making things up...


----------



## Wolffpack

mkmhr said:


> Unless someone can provide a screenshot of this version on their screen I would say this has been a fun run in the 10C0 post


You mean like this?


----------



## klwillis

I got the update on Sunday.
Looks real enough to me.
Wish I new what it was for.
Seems more stable than 10B8.

Keith


Wolffpack said:


> You mean like this?


----------



## italiano116

I tried to force the new software. I am in the San Francisco area also. It still downloads 10B8. Does anyone know why. I have a 500.


----------



## ApK

Wolffpack said:


> You mean like this?


Hey, nice Photoshop job, Wolffpack! :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor

italiano116 said:


> I tried to force the new software. I am in the San Francisco area also. It still downloads 10B8. Does anyone know why. I have a 500.


It's not a release version of the software. So trying to force probably isn't going to help you.


----------



## Wolffpack

ApK said:


> Hey, nice Photoshop job, Wolffpack! :lol:


Took forever to find that strange font. I think it's called "DTVDingBats". :eek2:


----------



## Armando

italiano116 said:


> I tried to force the new software. I am in the San Francisco area also. It still downloads 10B8. Does anyone know why. I have a 500.


I have the 10B8 too. The only new version is for the 300 series R15.


----------



## ApK

So, Armando, do you have some inside information, or are you just assuming that since YOU don't have it then everyone else must be lying? 

I don't personally know the people who claim to have 10c0, so I'm perfectly willing to admit to the possibilty that they have conspired to pull off an elaborate April fool joke, but I think it somewhat more likely that they are telling the truth, and they have an update that is not in wide release.


----------



## mkmhr

Am I the only one noticing the date of this screenshots upgrade is Feb. 21 st and the posters claim of getting the upgrade was a little more recent like on the 5th of this month, I'm just saying...


----------



## ApK

Probably not, but are you perhaps the only one who's not learned from reading this forum that those update dates are not accurate? Some folk's screens say they got their last update in 2021.


----------



## mkmhr

OK, you did get me there... mine is correct , and fortunately I've had no real problems as compared to some of the posters. Perhaps I spoke a bit soon. I dunno, this is a real head scratcher though...


----------



## ApK

I'm just hoping that if the mystery update is real and an improvement, I get it soon. I don't have those major problems either, but it seems like since this last update, things have gotten a bit worse. It may just been coincidence, but it's annoying.


----------



## Clint Lamor

mkmhr said:


> Am I the only one noticing the date of this screenshots upgrade is Feb. 21 st and the posters claim of getting the upgrade was a little more recent like on the 5th of this month, I'm just saying...


One of my updates said it was from 2040 or some such thing.


----------



## mkmhr

Alright, alright, and also hey Wolf I didn't mean to sound ungratefull or accusing, I just want you to know that. There's just others supplying conflicting info so somewhere there lays an answer, and so the R-15 rode into the sunset, to leave it to another day to mistify us all once again.  Also, again, I know I forgot about the whole date problem, geez. lol


----------



## Wolffpack

mkmhr said:


> Am I the only one noticing the date of this screenshots upgrade is Feb. 21 st and the posters claim of getting the upgrade was a little more recent like on the 5th of this month, I'm just saying...


Oh, ya got me. How could I have been so dumb as to doctor up the version # and miss the date? 

The date on my unit has been 02/21/2006 at 2:??am since that update (which I think was 10AF). It did not change with 10B8 and did not change with 10C0. If anyone actually believes I'm making it up I don't care. I do have better things to do that try something as stupid as this.

I do have 10C0 and the only real difference I see is the First Run logic working on major network programs.


----------



## ApK

Wolffpack said:


> I do have better things to do that try something as stupid as this.


Y'know the sad part is, there are so many people who REALLY DO have nothing better to do than to try something as stupid as this, that I can't be too hard on the doubters!


----------



## Clint Lamor

ApK said:


> Y'know the sad part is, there are so many people who REALLY DO have nothing better to do than to try something as stupid as this, that I can't be too hard on the doubters!


Yes but you also have to look at the track record of the one you are doubting and in this case his track record is very good.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Oh, ya got me. How could I have been so dumb as to doctor up the version # and miss the date?
> 
> The date on my unit has been 02/21/2006 at 2:??am since that update (which I think was 10AF). It did not change with 10B8 and did not change with 10C0. If anyone actually believes I'm making it up I don't care. I do have better things to do that try something as stupid as this.
> 
> I do have 10C0 and the only real difference I see is the First Run logic working on major network programs.


Wolffpack, I take it you got this download by forcing it? I'm pretty sure the date is off if you force it.


----------



## Wolffpack

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Wolffpack, I take it you got this download by forcing it? I'm pretty sure the date is off if you force it.


Correct. Downloaded it back on the 5th or 6th via 02468.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Wolffpack said:


> Correct. Downloaded it back on the 5th or 6th via 02468.


Thanks for confirming that.

So now I'm pretty sure that if you get the download without forcing it that it will have the correct date, at least for the last two update on the 500.


----------



## xtoyz

Earl, any word on this version yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

xtoyz said:


> Earl, any word on this version yet?


No, I have not recieved any details to share with you all.


----------



## ISWIZ

Earl Bonovich said:


> to share with you all.


Spoken like a real politician


----------



## sandi916

Just got off the phone with D. 10c0 coming east on 5/24.
Will be fix for sl issues and "fix some issues with 30 sec slip".


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sandi916 said:


> Just got off the phone with D. 10c0 coming east on 5/24.
> Will be fix for sl issues and "fix some issues with 30 sec slip".


From what I have been told (just now actually)...
Whom ever you talked to on the phone, is incorrect.

As of right now, there is no scheduled date for the next update (past 10B8, 103F)


----------



## sandi916

I wouldn't put money on it either. Just passing along what I heard.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

sandi916 said:


> I wouldn't put money on it either. Just passing along what I heard.


And that is what we like to do around here.... It is always welcome.


----------



## xtoyz

Earl Bonovich said:


> From what I have been told (just now actually)...
> Whom ever you talked to on the phone, is incorrect.
> 
> As of right now, there is no scheduled date for the next update (past 10B8, 103F)


So what have you been told


----------



## Earl Bonovich

xtoyz said:


> So what have you been told


 That there is no "scheduled" software releases post 10B8, 103F

New versions are being worked on, and we should learn some more about them in the upcomming weeks.


----------



## canekid

Bump, 

Any news?


----------



## captain kirk

Earl Bonovich said:


> That there is no "scheduled" software releases post 10B8, 103F
> 
> New versions are being worked on, and we should learn some more about them in the upcomming weeks.


Hope this isn't discussed elsewhere but I was wondering where DTV gets bug reports from the field? Reading here I've seen quite a few and with my R15 now 5 days old with 10B8 I've run into a few that have not been described here.

That said, is there a forum that DTV uses to report bugs and to see what bugs are fixed in various releases for those of us that are constructive and eager to help.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

This place is just as good as any other one.

So go ahead and post away.

Best place to start would be this thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/member.php?u=21415


----------



## wbmccarty

In my conversations with DTV second-level support, they have repeatedly denied the existence of several bugs frequently reported on this forum. Their general position is that, apart from a few remaining problems with SLs, the R15 is working as specified.


----------



## captain kirk

Thanks. 

Oops I forgot - Go Illini!


----------



## Wolffpack

wbmccarty said:


> In my conversations with DTV second-level support, they have repeatedly denied the existence of several bugs frequently reported on this forum. Their general position is that, apart from a few remaining problems with SLs, the R15 is working as specified.


The fact that second-level support is or is not aware of problems reported here should not surprise anyone. Second level support gets their info from customers complaining and the CSRs tracking problems. I doubt the CSRs (including second level support) really gets anything from the development staff. I trust Earl in that he has stated DTV's development staff monitors this forum.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Wolffpack said:


> I trust Earl in that he has stated DTV's development staff monitors this forum.




The posts we make here, are most definently seen by DirecTV staff.
They watch this (and a few other forums), as we are the ones that push these units to their limits.

If you go back over the "years" of posts on forums like this, you find that "we don't know about that..." pretty much from day one. (for all products)

You will find that often across a LOT of products, companies, ect...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

wbmccarty said:


> In my conversations with DTV second-level support, they have repeatedly denied the existence of several bugs frequently reported on this forum. Their general position is that, apart from a few remaining problems with SLs, the R15 is working as specified.


Again, I can guarantee you, without a doubt in my mind or hesitation...
This is not the case with the actually R15 development team/area.

They know there are things that need to be fixed, corrected, and enhanced.
They *ARE* working on them. As much as we would like to think it is "easy" to do, it isn't.


----------



## wbmccarty

Wolffpack said:


> The fact that second-level support is or is not aware of problems reported here should not surprise anyone. Second level support gets their info from customers complaining and the CSRs tracking problems. I doubt the CSRs (including second level support) really gets anything from the development staff.


The possibility that second-level CSRs are not informed by developers wouldn't surprise me, given my experience with the R15. Indeed, we could pretty confidently deduce the absence of such communication from our collective experience. Nevertheless, the apparent absence of such communication does appall me.

Adequate _two-way_ communication between developers and second-level support is one of the primary conditions precedent to good customer support. Frankly, it's unlikely that the software defects that plague this unit _can be fixed_ unless such communication is established.

My point, crudely stated, is that software defects in shipped products arise due to organizational process defects. Human error is also involved. But, since human error is inevitable, organizations must put in place processes that overcome at least simple human errors.

Shall we make odds on the likelihood that the necessary organizational changes will occur?

If DTV development staff do monitor this forum, perhaps they'll take a hint. My insight is neither mere personal opinion nor clever genius. It's ordinary software engineering doctrine of the sort taught in any good-quality graduate academic program.


 Wolffpack said:


> I trust Earl in that he has stated DTV's development staff monitors this forum.


I didn't--and don't--mean to dispute this claim. On the contrary, I hope that they continue to monitor this forum--and this topic specifically--regularly and thoughtfully.


----------



## Wolffpack

This has been discussed before and I don't recall any difinitive answer. But it concerns a feature I use regularly on my DTivos and seems to be missing/mis-defined on the R15.

I like to keep the 4 most recent episodes of The Daily Show on COM. I also like to limit other shows to only a few shows but not have them be deleted. So on m DTivo I have SPs setup for:

{Note, KAM = Keep at Most, KU = Keep Until, ST = Show Type}

TDS - Comedy Central - KAM = 4, KU = Space Needed, ST = First Run: This gives me the last 4 first run showings of TDS. If I'm away more than a week I loose the old ones. Old shows will fall of automatically.
South Park - Comedy Central - KAM = 10 (I know 10 isn't available on the R15 - another problem), KU = I delete, ST = FR & Repeats: This gives me the first 10 SP episodes and keeps them until I delete one. Then it will add another.

On the R15 the KAM and KU flags don't really mean anything. Set KAM to 3 and you will keep the latest 3 episodes of your show. Regardless of the KU setting. Which really means KU = I delete doesn't mean anything when KAM is set to something other than All Episodes.

Earl, can you check with your folks and see what their intention was in regards to this? Is it working as planned or is this on any "fix list"?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I will send it in my next email.


----------

